# yay, 1st CDX leg :-)



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, you guys! Good dog!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations!! Funny how they just "forget" sometimes!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good thing his figure 8 was so good  4th place with a 187.5 so his forgetfulness was probably 9 points, still good dog


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good going guys! Showing again tomorrow?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you..knew you could do it!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo. Good Boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooooo hooooooooo congratulations!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice job! Are you running again today?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Faelan!!! I am sure his memory will improve the more he is in the ring!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ooops, sounds like a Gladys moment heeling.

GREAT score, great work, happy dog, Awesome team!


----------

